# A Very Big Thanks From Afghanistan



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if this fully qualifies as a bomb as per sticky "What is a BOMB", but it's the closest thing to it that describes it- While I was in Afghanistan last year CS showed their true colors and helped us out with many cigars. Kansashat sent many of his own stash and he has resumed his generosity in an amazing way. I met with him before I shipped out this time and he gave me fair warning that he was going to be sending me a care package, but I never expected this. Many thanks from myself and my BOTL here at FOB Sweeney. I'll be posting more pics on this thread as they become available. Thanks again Kansashat!









I can't resist saying this, especially after this package being recieved- 

"CS is the BOMB"


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow -- GREAT pics!

Oh, and yeah, you got bombed, bro. You got got your ass handed to you on a platter.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you and all the guys in the pics for your service.

Thanks for the photos.

Enjoy!

And......ummmmm......I would say.......you got f*c*ing owned. 
Yep, f*c*king owned thats it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That defintely qualifies as a Bomb, and it just feels great to see our brave Men and Women getting a chance to relax with a cigar that came via Club Stogie.....Kudos to Mr. Hat, and hope that you find some quiet moments there to relax with some of his cigars. :u


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

on behalf of my family,myself and my fellow BOTL, we thank you guys from the bottom of our hearts for everything you do for us.
i am allowed to sit out on my back porch and smoke a fine cigar in peace thanks to you and your services to our country.

THANK YOU!
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

You guys over there rule - thank you for all you do. :tu:

And thanks very much for posting the photos too. Great stuff.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great pics and it was nice to see you guys get some time off to do what we take for granted at home. Your service does not go unnoticed. I'd have to say that you got "nuked" as far as all of the smokes you got and enjoy every single one.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool pics. Our military deserves our unending thanks.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Alan always has been a staunch troop supporter,he still is :tu


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

You & the guys are very welcome Gene. It's easy for me to sit on my can & ship a few smokes while you guys do the work. Thanks for your service.

If you weren't a foot taller than me (& a coupla decades younger), I'd kick your ash for tellin' though.


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

kansashat said:


> You & the guys are very welcome Gene. It's easy for me to sit on my can & ship a few smokes while you guys do the work. Thanks for your service.
> 
> If you weren't a foot taller than me (& a coupla decades younger), I'd kick your ash for tellin' though.


Sorry, but in all fairness I did ask you for permission to post this and you never answered back. I took that as a silent yes. Besides- credit is given where credit is due, and you had a lot due. 
We had a few guys come through and to follow tradition from my last deployment to FOB Rushmore and the Smoke Pit I had to show some Southern Afgh hospitality and share my good fortunes with them during the visit. I told them about you guys and all that you do for our military so don't be surprised to see some new faces coming around. We had Navy and Army represented and Air Force is taking the pic.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

gene said:


> Sorry, but in all fairness I did ask you for permission to post this and you never answered back. I took that as a silent yes. Besides- credit is given where credit is due, and you had a lot due.
> We had a few guys come through and to follow tradition from my last deployment to FOB Rushmore and the Smoke Pit I had to show some Southern Afgh hospitality and share my good fortunes with them during the visit. I told them about you guys and all that you do for our military so don't be surprised to see some new faces coming around. We had Navy and Army represented and Air Force is taking the pic.


This would be true. I do remember seeing that in an e-mail. It's ok, I send the photos to the local newspaper too. 

Sure is nice to see the fellas getting a little respite.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Great pics and it was nice to see you guys get some time off to do what we take for granted at home. Your service does not go unnoticed. I'd have to say that you got "nuked" as far as all of the smokes you got and enjoy every single one.


Amen to that.:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gene said:


> A Leatherman roach clip!!!
> 
> I wanna meet this guy!!
> 
> God Bless you all.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

great pics


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

The pix are GREAT .. so nice to see yall relaxing with a nice smoke. Thanks for your service and be safe. Hat ... I can't bump you today but tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I don't know how this can't be considered a bomb....you got your ass blown up in person!!!! Great pics and stay safe!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice! Thank you all for your service! :u


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice indeed!


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello again from the Zabul Province of Afghanistan. I recently got a package from TikiHut27 after thinking that CPT M had forgotten about me. Well, I looked at the postmark and realized something- it takes longer to get a package shipped from within the country than without. 2 months of waiting paid off. Here's a pic of my official Tiki Hut shirt.



I had a few visitors from FOB Apache so of course we had to get a group photo of everyone enjoying the smokes. The 1st pic is just the medical personnel and the 2nd is the whole group 





I always seem to get dust floating into the picture at that angle. Imagine that: Dust in Afghanistan!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome pics, Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice pic and like stated above............you guys got bombed
enjoy your stay here at Afghan..........we here in Bagram are just getting started


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Most excellent Gene,stay safe my friend!


----------

